# I miss my Stanley XL parts organizer (now discontinued)



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Last year I had a really nice set up for small service work. I had 2 of these XL parts organizers 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-Total-TOOL-Organizer-46-Compartments-XL-BOX-PORTABLE-PARTS-ORGANIZER-/271958575849?nma=true&si=ZkiaZd5TyE2nI7P%252BQ%252BRljom6nKM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

however they were stolen a few months ago amongst other things.
As a replacement I am now using these fat max bins 
http://toolguyd.com/stanley-fatmax-dewalt-deep-pro-organizers/

and although they are nice and durable, they just don't match up to the portability and storage capacity my old bins had. These new bins are stackable but after stacking 2 of them and locking them into place, they are kind of awkward to carry due to one handle being offset.
So do any of you guys know of a suitable bin to my original one and where I can pick them up? ​


----------



## FallenEdict (Sep 22, 2013)

Stanley XL organizers were by far the best. Having rough times finding something that can fill its place. Can't believe there isn't something similar.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel the same way. This is the replacement for its discontinued model http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-STST17700-3-in-1-Tool-Organizer/dp/B00GJYTX8Q/ref=dp_ob_title_h
not a comparable product if you ask me.

I just need to find a parts storage carry all that can hold massive amounts of screws, fittings, etc that I an carry with one hand.
The Stanley XL had 46 compartments! Wish there was something comparable and as durable on the market.


----------



## FallenEdict (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol, yeah, tried the 3-1, definitely not a decent replacement. It's 1/4 of the size


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I started looking for somethingto use for parts, and I found this.

Kinda pricey though:

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=L-RACK


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you considered a rolling tool box with a handle 
(like an airline rollerbag /carryon)?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Dan the electricman said:


> I started looking for somethingto use for parts, and I found this.
> 
> Kinda pricey though:
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=L-RACK


Yes very nice and portable, looks durable too but likely way over my budget.



Bird dog said:


> Have you considered a rolling tool box with a handle
> (like an airline rollerbag /carryon)?


I have thought about it but I do a lot of resi service work and going up and down flights of stairs with a rolling cart is not practical.


----------

